# Do ear tags identify a goats owner?



## PlumLazy (Jul 12, 2014)

A couple of lost goats have found their way to my house! We have a couple of nubian's, so I guess they thought our place was a good place to live. I have been trying to locate their owner but haven't had any luck. Have posted on craigslist and facebook, signs... 

Question is: The goats have ear tags. Is there a registry or something somewhere that would link me back to the goats owners? I've googled the numbers on the tags to see if I could find the owners with no luck.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Most ear tags just have numbers that mean something to the owner but not something to be able to trace with. A scrapies tag might give you a number that you can trace, but that would probably be the only one that could help.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Posting some pictures may help. A member started a thread about mid Oct. that her Goats were missing. Her location is not listed tho........


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Are they scrappie tags? Those could be tied to their owner. Original owner anyway...


----------



## PlumLazy (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if they're scrapie tags. My goats are tattooed, so I don't have any experience with tags, other than my recent google history! They have the state's abbv FL followed by numbers, but they are both different. One has 6 numbers and the other has 10, none of the numbers on the first tag match the numbers on the other tag. I've searched the web for a way to search the numbers, but am coming up short.


----------



## PlumLazy (Jul 12, 2014)

I really don't want to post pictures of the goats. I don't want anyone other than the true owner to be able to identify them to me and claim them. I would be crazy devastated if my goats were missing.

The tags are similar to these...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are scrapie tags.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, scrapie tags.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Check with the state Agricultural Society. Or Farm Bureau. Maybe they can help.
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/traceability/downloads/ADT_eartags_criteria.pdf
That will tell you what the numbers mean. I don't know if you can locate the owners, but
maybe it will help.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes where the wv is the numbers after that is the persons number. The 0015 is that animals number. You say the numbers are different, even the ones after the Fl? If so these are probably goats that someone bought  which means that you will come up with 2 different owners if you can even find out who's number goes to who


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

